# Fuchsia's Quads



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are new pictures of Fuchsia's quadruplets. They're about 12 hours old in the pictures.

Z7 :boy:

















Z8 moonspotted :boy:

























Z9 :doe: We are thinking of naming her SGM FR Scarlet...

























and Z10 :boy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so darn cute!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at all that buckskin!! :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

why can't ya be closer to us??? beautiful babies


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS*They are adorable! :birthday: Kids

Suellen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!

I LOVE buckskin too and what's amazing is the majority of my herd is gold or cream and even the two bucks I used last fall are gold. So I figured about 3 quarters of the kids born would be gold, and the rest black. I was hoping to get some buckskins but never dreamed I'd have so many! I LOVE it!!!!! Can't get enough buckskin!

6 of 10 are buckskin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are gorgeous...congrats..... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!! I just love them. Its amazing seeing Hallelujah's boys in the stall next to them and how much they've grown and how bouncy they are!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Z7 has quite the hairdo going on there and Z10 is just posing away for pics. They're precious for sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies Ashley!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ashley they are just the cutest


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Teresa! I just wish one of those flashy buckskins had been a girl! HA! My luck.  All the prettiest babies are boys.


----------

